# Moose and Bird



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Well this morning I took moose out to the bathroom and there was a small bird that appeared to be stuck in some fence we had layed out to stop moose. Upon examination he was not stuck but just resting there. He started moving, hopping away, etc.

Moose cam over to investigate and thought it was another dog to play with and got excited. He never actually touched the bird but he did investigate by leaning into it and getting low!!!

Here are some pictures.

The bird ended up flying away after it got it's energy back because after a few minutes it was gone!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Aww, that's cute!


----------



## Mourningdove (Jan 10, 2008)

That's a baby blue jay! That's probably why it was a little slow getting going... How cute!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Mourningdove said:


> That's a baby blue jay! That's probably why it was a little slow getting going... How cute!




Every time moose goes out back now he has to walk over there and look for his friend.

What's even more odd is the parent always flys down from the tree to taunt moose with it's voice, and pecking. Moose then notices him runs towrads him andhe flies away... he comes back and does this over and over again like they are playing!!!


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Aww that is just too cute!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

LOL, this is my first time seeing these pictures!
Knowing my two they would have been barking
and raising all kinds of commotion when 
encountering that bird, LOL!

Great pics, Todd! You need to post some newer 
ones of Moose.


----------

